# Play biting problem



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok, Im getting pretty distraught over this one. Everything else is going really well with my 11 wk old pup, except play time. He's got alot of energy. Like ALOT (even after an hour long walk today). So much that I need to put him in his crate when it's time to calm down at night. I don't mind the energy so much, but his bite is really hard and he makes my hand bleed every night when I try to play with him. He's got those needle teeth, and someone told me the bite might be his possible blue heeler in him. He's not being aggressive, just trying to play (I think...). I don't know what I can do to correct this, and to teach him is bite is too hard. We're prolly gonna start puppy training next week, but I feel like I can't wait that long. I've tried holding his snout, I've tried ignoring him. If I ignore him, he just goes off and plays with something else. Doesn't get too bent out of shape. I could use anything on this one. My friend got his hand bit pretty good and I had to take him home because I didn't want him getting hurt. I read an ankle biting post about a spray bottle. could that work? Anything?


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

Well good luck. Our just four month old still does that but I think she is calming down. Maybe it's just a thing they outgrow.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> Ok, Im getting pretty distraught over this one. Everything else is going really well with my 11 wk old pup, except play time. He's got alot of energy. Like ALOT (even after an hour long walk today). So much that I need to put him in his crate when it's time to calm down at night. I don't mind the energy so much, but his bite is really hard and he makes my hand bleed every night when I try to play with him. He's got those needle teeth, and someone told me the bite might be his possible blue heeler in him. He's not being aggressive, just trying to play (I think...). I don't know what I can do to correct this, and to teach him is bite is too hard. We're prolly gonna start puppy training next week, but I feel like I can't wait that long. I've tried holding his snout, I've tried ignoring him. If I ignore him, he just goes off and plays with something else. Doesn't get too bent out of shape. I could use anything on this one. My friend got his hand bit pretty good and I had to take him home because I didn't want him getting hurt. I read an ankle biting post about a spray bottle. could that work? Anything?



So if you ignore him he stops?? That's perfect and exactly what you want him to do. You're teaching him that when he uses his mouth too hard all the fun stops. Sounds like your pup is pretty smart. 
Read the link below...it will give you more insight on teaching bite inhibition. While this is definitely a phase in puppyhood, you should use this time to teach him how to properly use his mouth. 
http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> So if you ignore him he stops?? That's perfect and exactly what you want him to do. You're teaching him that when he uses his mouth too hard all the fun stops.


No, what I meant was I ignore him and he goes to find some fun somewhere else. Doesn't seem to care that I stopped playing with him. He is smart, if not also distracted. 

Thanks, I'll check out that link.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm trying out that "ouch" method in the first step, but I'm starting to think that he believes when he bites me he gets the toy and runs off in victory.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I grab their muzzle gently, and tell them no. If they bite too hard and REALLY hut, I'll tap them firmly on the nose.

The "ouch" thing never worked that well for me.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

txcollies said:


> I grab their muzzle gently, and tell them no. If they bite too hard and REALLY hut, I'll tap them firmly on the nose.
> 
> The "ouch" thing never worked that well for me.


Did that work out pretty well? My hands look like I got into a fight with a cat. He had me bleeding today. 

I have a friend of my who has another rough playing dog to going to bring her to play, and I'm hoping she'll help teach him. Other than that, I'm not sure what I'm doing. It almost makes having a puppy not any fun, unless we're on a walk.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a picture of my hand.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

You are way more patient than me. That wouldn't have happend with my pups. 

It's worked for me so far. I've never raised a headshy/fearful dog yet.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I think it's because I don't know how to discipline it. I don't want to hit him, and I know he's just being playing and it's instinctual to him. Believe I'm losing the patience (my hands are pretty sore) and I've been getting pretty down about it. I've only had him for a week, so I'm trying not to be harsh or yell that will hurt the trust i've been trying to build up. He loves me though I can tell. I think he's blue heeler / beagle mix now, and people said it's a blue heeler trait. But surely he can be trained out of biting so hard right? 

(sorry bout the lengthy posts... it's a rough subject.)


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't think you should get physical or harsh with a baby puppy. Grabbing it's muzzle and telling it "no" doesn't teach the dog how to use it's mouth properly. I think Dr. Dunbar's method (the link I provided) is a much better approach.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Heeler X Beagle? Oh ho, you are in for a fun ride! Heelers are fun. A challenge, but fun!

Yes, Heelers can get very mouthy, but they can still be taught.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

txcollies said:


> Heeler X Beagle? Oh ho, you are in for a fun ride! Heelers are fun. A challenge, but fun!.


Not to make me worried or anything huh? Haha.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

At what point should I be worried about aggression? He just bit me pretty good on the arm when i tried to grad his rope to play. He's always very submissive when he meets new people so I don't sense a dominance thing.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I had this problem with my Aussie pupster. If he bites now, I yelp like a puppy and then get up and leave him alone. This has worked and made the boy stop his nipping and biting which was ferocious when I first got him. In fact, I am nursing a small bite on my forearm back to health, as we speak!


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

ValtheAussie said:


> I had this problem with my Aussie pupster. If he bites now, I yelp like a puppy and then get up and leave him alone. This has worked and made the boy stop his nipping and biting which was ferocious when I first got him. In fact, I am nursing a small bite on my forearm back to health, as we speak!


How long have you had him and how long did it take to get it under control?


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I have had this dog for 6 weeks. Last week I got a real nip that bled. Today we went to our first puppy class.

I had stopped the worst biting by yelling "EASY", but yipping like a pup worked much better and I noticed a change in as little as 12 hours. I felt like an idiot because when I yipped, my Aussie Val looked at me as though I "spoke dog" to him and now he knew that he wasn't allowed to bite.

I am nursing a bite that got ripped open again, accidentally by the dog's paw. I am hoping it doesn't become infected. It has a ring of cellulitis around it. Now I am going to make sure that I keep a band-aid on it until it is COMPLETELY healed!!


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so tapping his nose and head and grabbing his snout doesn't seem to phase him. And I can't make a yelp in a high pitch (deep voice). Tapping him just makes him want to bite harder and harder to the point where it gets almost aggressive. Which really concerns me.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> Ok so tapping his nose and head and grabbing his snout doesn't seem to phase him. And I can't make a yelp in a high pitch (deep voice). Tapping him just makes him want to bite harder and harder to the point where it gets almost aggressive. Which really concerns me.



BoxMein gave you your answer:




> So if you ignore him he stops?? That's perfect and exactly what you want him to do. You're teaching him that when he uses his mouth too hard all the fun stops. Sounds like your pup is pretty smart.
> Read the link below...it will give you more insight on teaching bite inhibition. While this is definitely a phase in puppyhood, you should use this time to teach him how to properly use his mouth.
> http://www.jersey.net/~mountaindog/berner1/bitestop.htm


Grabbing his snout doesn't work, tapping his nose makes him worse, so don't do it. Get up and LEAVE. Game over. When he bites, he loses you, his greatest asset.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

I will try more of that then. It just worries me that if he runs off and finds another toy to play with, he doesn't learn it.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> I will try more of that then. It just worries me that if he runs off and finds another toy to play with, he doesn't learn it.


You're looking at this all wrong. You should praise him when he goes off and finds something else to chew on or play with. Did you read the article I posted? I mean REALLY read it?


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> You're looking at this all wrong. You should praise him when he goes off and finds something else to chew on or play with. Did you read the article I posted? I mean REALLY read it?


I did read it, I guess I just didn't understand that part. I'll read it again.


----------



## ACDsydney (Mar 31, 2009)

That's exactly what my hands and arms look like! I have a blue heeler and we've tried everything to get her to stop the biting. We're hoping classes will help...


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

ACDsydney said:


> That's exactly what my hands and arms look like! I have a blue heeler and we've tried everything to get her to stop the biting. We're hoping classes will help...


When do you start? We start next wed. I'm hoping the same thing. I try the ouch method and walk away, but nothing has changed. And now he's starting to bite my roommate. I'm so desperate. I love this puppy so much. I don't know what to do.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> When do you start? We start next wed. I'm hoping the same thing. I try the ouch method and walk away, but nothing has changed. And now he's starting to bite my roommate. .


 Teaching bite inhibition is NOT a quick fix. You have to remember you are teaching a dog that has an attention span and learning threshold equivalent to a 3 year old human child. So to make this effective, you have to remain consistent and be patient. Have your roommate do the same thing, if he bites too hard, yelp and totally abandon him for a few minutes.


----------



## BIDAluvsBELLA (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a 12 week old Malitpoo (well, we think she's just Maltese by the look of her). She chases me and then if I am within her reach she likes to bite on my hands. Sometimes it's light and playful but sometimes it's like she's really trying to break the skin. If I try to ignore her or get away she will bark at me or growl. My boyfriend says "no-no" in a stern voice and she stops. But if I say it, she doesn't. I have to pick her up and hold her in the air till she calms down. When she's not in that chase, growl, bark, bite mood she follows me EVERYwhere. She'll lay on me when i sit down. I'm not sure why she wants to bite me  lol


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

BIDAluvsBELLA said:


> I'm not sure why she wants to bite me  lol


Because she's playing.  Read the link I posted earlier in this thread. It will help.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

People please make it easier on yourselves you can buy a cheap pair of leather unlined leather work gloves. This will not help in training but it stops you from bleeding, it gets you through the needle sharp teeth period. You also don't lose temper when hurt. (some people do) Menards, Farm & Fleet and most any hardware store will have them and they are thin so your fingers etc will move properly.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

wvasko said:


> People please make it easier on yourselves you can buy a cheap pair of leather unlined leather work gloves.


puppies should come with a set of these, no?


----------



## peppy264 (Apr 23, 2009)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> Ok so tapping his nose and head and grabbing his snout doesn't seem to phase him. And I can't make a yelp in a high pitch (deep voice). Tapping him just makes him want to bite harder and harder to the point where it gets almost aggressive. Which really concerns me.


The problem is you need to 'phase him'. Not hurt him but make it sufficiently unpleasant. Otherwise the correction means nothing. Do it more firmly. Stare at him. "No" in a low voice. It will be obvious enough when he gets the message. Most likely he will then respond by submissively licking your hand which should earn him praise. Bite=snout grab/slap/etc; lick = petting. Not that complicated. Then it is just a matter of consistency and patience as he is a puppy. 

The happy byproduct is that by dominating him in this little way he will learn to respect you as well, which you seem to be a little unsure about. Thats the real danger here that he is learning to be your boss. Saying "ouch" and running away will not make him respect you.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> puppies should come with a set of these, no?


I'm beginning to wonder if they did whether, anybody would put them on. I have always admitted to not being the brightest bulb in box but doesn't a pr of gloves sound like a plan. I wonder how many pups have been slapped or hit by a reflex action when owner gets play bit. Or even picked up hooked on somebody's hand and then dropped from 3 or 4 ft when they become unhooked. My theory is if puppy bites your glove instead hand with no pain reaction you can do your ouch routine calmly (or whatever program you like) I have never cared about puppy bites as many just phase out as the pup gets older and it's not that big a deal.

Can you imagine the cost of puppies if they came with gloves


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Atka has always been good but she was living with her siblings and other dogs until she was alsmot 6 months old when I got her. I used the OWWW and abandonment method to let her know that if she made a mistake and bit me, no matter how slight, it was GAME OVER and TIME OUT. It worked well.

However, the other day we were playing tug and she suddently latched on my arm. I yelled OWWWWW and took the toy and myself and went in the house and shut the door, leaving her outside. I looked thru the window and she stood there with this disappointed expression. I waited about 2 minutes and then called her in and put her on her bed. GAME OVER. 

She has been ever so much more careful since this. 

I like the gloves. I have used the gloves. If my dog sees the gloves off me she will steal one and run off trying to get a game of chase going. I never oblige her but she gets credit for trying and being original.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Atka has always been good but she was living with her siblings and other dogs until she was alsmot 6 months old when I got her. I used the OWWW and abandonment method to let her know that if she made a mistake and bit me, no matter how slight, it was GAME OVER and TIME OUT. It worked well.
> 
> However, the other day we were playing tug and she suddently latched on my arm. I yelled OWWWWW and took the toy and myself and went in the house and shut the door, leaving her outside. I looked thru the window and she stood there with this disappointed expression. I waited about 2 minutes and then called her in and put her on her bed. GAME OVER.
> 
> ...


I have same problem with slippers.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

peppy264 said:


> The happy byproduct is that by dominating him in this little way he will learn to respect you as well, which you seem to be a little unsure about. Thats the real danger here that he is learning to be your boss. Saying "ouch" and running away will not make him respect you.


Dominate your puppy??? LOL. Teaching bite inhibition has nothing to do with dominating your puppy or trying to gain it's respect. It's about teaching the dog that human skin is fragile and how to be gentle with it's mouth. Staring down your dog is not going to teach your dog anything. You're not a dog, your dog knows you're not a dog, so trying to emulate what a mother dog would do is a complete waste of time. 
By saying ouch and leaving the dog alone you are teaching them that when they bite too hard, the fun stops and they get abandoned. It doesn't happen overnight, but it DOES work.


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I have a new question to add- my rescued girl, Jinx does play biting but it's my whole arm! She doesn't bite down, just puts her mouth on my forearm!!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

ValtheAussie said:


> I had this problem with my Aussie pupster. If he bites now, I yelp like a puppy and then get up and leave him alone. This has worked and made the boy stop his nipping and biting which was ferocious when I first got him. In fact, I am nursing a small bite on my forearm back to health, as we speak!


That's what I've always done, they usually get what a yelp means by instinct. And game over is a decent lesson as well, though I've also used my hand like a dog mouth and nip them like an adult dog would do.

Though I don't mind the biting, I play and wrestle as rough as a dog wants to within reason, a little blood from a little too rough bite or scratch is something I expect playing with an animal with claws and especially needle sharp puppy teeth. 

He'll likely grow out of it soon enough, but having you as playmate isn't something to discourage you just need to set the rules and limits where you want them. Going a little too far sometimes seems natural for puppy who is learning the rules of play to me.


----------



## inertia (Jan 12, 2009)

Blue heeler fan here...they are high energy
and they love to play.

I currently have a 5 month old that's out of
the biting stage when we wrestle. Here's the
approach I've taken with him and another
blue heeler I had years ago.

o "hop, hop" is my queue for us to wrestle. It's on!! 
o When he starts to get nippy, I'll say "watch it!"
o During play, I will occasionally grab his hind paws when he
is on his back.

o It never fails that a puppy will want to bite something, anything!
o This is when the "paw in the mouth" works great.
o They will learn how much it hurts and how much pressure can really
be applied and they still think it's fun!

o When they bite hard, draw blood, or when I'm just tired, 
I say "Done!" and get up.

o If all goes well he gets a treat, a "Good boy" petting, and another
chew toy to continue "his thing."

o If it didn't go so well, he just gets nothing and I walk out.

I hope this helps...ACDs are such fun and intelligent dogs.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

I skimmed through the responses but didn't see what worked for us.

Bitter Apple! We have 2 dogs aged 1 and 2. I tried everything with the 2 yr old when she was a puppy but she continued to play bite. We sprayed bitter apple on our hands and the problem was solved.

The second puppy was much better so we didn't have to use the bitter apple. 

I put it on the furniture legs, electrical cords, baskets etc every now and then just in case the 1 yr old decides to chew something. 

We also sprayed it on our jeans or pj's when Mia was little because she would bite our pants as well. 

It made a huge difference for us, try it!


----------



## Britt Caleb & Enzo (Mar 28, 2009)

Cobalt said:


> I skimmed through the responses but didn't see what worked for us.
> 
> Bitter Apple! We have 2 dogs aged 1 and 2. I tried everything with the 2 yr old when she was a puppy but she continued to play bite. We sprayed bitter apple on our hands and the problem was solved.
> 
> ...


+1, We used bitter apple years and years ago for a nippy parakeet, and it worked wonders. He became a new bird. I was thinking a few days ago if this would work on a dog... thanks for reminding me of that stuff!


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm glad this is such a hot topic with so many suggestions. I'm learning that patience is going to go a long way. I'm trying to stick to the ouch method. I was a little concerned as peppy said that he'd think he was getting what he wanted by me leaving. However, he's always been very submissive with me and other people, so I'm not too worried about this causing a lack of respect. However, I do worry that when I pull him off something he's chewing and he tries to bite me and I let go he thinks he wins.

I think (and hope) BoxMeIn is right. Patience and a little blood, but he'll learn. (Puppy class on Wed!)


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

My hand looked like yours when we got our puppy home initially. i was ready to give up. But then we researched on net and found this free program called NILIF...and it worked like a charm when nothing else had. check it out. its here on one of the stickies too i think.


----------



## Cobalt (Jul 27, 2007)

BITTER APPLE!! No blood. The brand Bitter Apple works better than the other brands.


----------



## louiejohn (Apr 25, 2009)

we had a pup that was like that. you would start to pet him, he would start to play, the next thing you know, he's out of control and attacking you. this went on for about 3 weeks. I came home one night, started petting the dog, dog sat at my feet and did nothing. i asked my wife what was wrong with the dog, she tells me she gave him an attitude adjustment. the dog turned out to be the best dog ever up to the day he died of old age. never bit anyone ever.
so in answer to your problem, you need to get the book "The Monks of New Skeet" Their training methods work. I use them with all my dogs and for the most part I have had no bitting dogs.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I posted awhile ago about my pup ( 10 months) Berner having this problem and I THOUGHT she was getting better but..... she is good with me only but not with my daughter or with my partner (her father) My daughter who is 20 yrs. old soon so she's not a young child, went out to play with her today and the pup grabbed at her wrist, it hurt but she never punctured the skin so of course play time abruptly stopped and my daughter came back inside just PO'd. We have tried almost everything! The trainer we had told us to do the same things that I've read numerous times, nothing has worked, she is only good with me. I CANNOT have this behaviour anymore towards other people. It is always in play and she doesn't have a mean bone in her body but she has a thick skull and doesn't get that other hands (arms) are not to be touched! I haven't tried the bitter apple yet but I'm willing to give it a go. I'll have to spray it on everyone we see I guess. This girl likes to play rough. How can anyone play with her when she's like that and just doesn't get it. Other people would love to play with her but I'm the only one that can. She knows I'm the boss I gather.
Sorry, didn't mean to high jack your thread, I'm just getting desperate


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> I posted awhile ago about my pup ( 10 months) Berner having this problem and I THOUGHT she was getting better but..... she is good with me only but not with my daughter or with my partner (her father) My daughter who is 20 yrs. old soon so she's not a young child, went out to play with her today and the pup grabbed at her wrist, it hurt but she never punctured the skin so of course play time abruptly stopped and my daughter came back inside just PO'd. We have tried almost everything! The trainer we had told us to do the same things that I've read numerous times, nothing has worked, she is only good with me. I CANNOT have this behaviour anymore towards other people. It is always in play and she doesn't have a mean bone in her body but she has a thick skull and doesn't get that other hands (arms) are not to be touched! I haven't tried the bitter apple yet but I'm willing to give it a go. I'll have to spray it on everyone we see I guess. This girl likes to play rough. How can anyone play with her when she's like that and just doesn't get it. Other people would love to play with her but I'm the only one that can. She knows I'm the boss I gather.
> Sorry, didn't mean to high jack your thread, I'm just getting desperate


Nah I know what you're saying. That's the kind of situation I'm hoping to avoid.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

How do you tell the difference between play biting out of hand and aggression? Today he started biting me when I tell him no and pull him off something he shouldn't be on. Then he just starting biting me to bite me (hand, arms, back). I got up and left (which only allows him to act up unsupervised in the front room). I had to put him in the crate because I didn't know what else to do. If we can fix this through puppy class, I don't know what I'm going to do. Again, is this an aggressive move from him? I can't just let him chew or climb on things just because he wants to bite me (can't ignore him in those situations either).


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> How do you tell the difference between play biting out of hand and aggression? Today he started biting me when I tell him no and pull him off something he shouldn't be on. Then he just starting biting me to bite me (hand, arms, back). I got up and left (which only allows him to act up unsupervised in the front room). I had to put him in the crate because I didn't know what else to do. If we can fix this through puppy class, I don't know what I'm going to do. Again, is this an aggressive move from him? I can't just let him chew or climb on things just because he wants to bite me (can't ignore him in those situations either).


In a puppy, it's more than likely just play. 
Instead of telling him no, just redirect him to something that he _can_ chew on. Have you tried a stuffed kong? Raw bones are also a great chewing outlet for you dog. 
And don't worry, you'll get through this.


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

iSaidNoSprinkles said:


> How do you tell the difference between play biting out of hand and aggression? Today he started biting me when I tell him no and pull him off something he shouldn't be on. Then he just starting biting me to bite me (hand, arms, back). I got up and left (which only allows him to act up unsupervised in the front room). I had to put him in the crate because I didn't know what else to do. If we can fix this through puppy class, I don't know what I'm going to do. Again, is this an aggressive move from him? I can't just let him chew or climb on things just because he wants to bite me (can't ignore him in those situations either).



Your puppy is younger than mine right? I guess it's better to find out how to stop it now before he's bigger and heavier, we tried many things with our pup at a very early age and never encouraged it but she's persistant (have to still try bitter apple.
You can tell the difference by if the pup gets growling (I think you would know if it was true aggression) but I'm sure at that age it's all in play, now if my pup at 10 months old ever growled I would know I had real problems because she is getting older but she never shows any of that. If she had her way she would probably sleep with a limb hanging out of her mouth.
She is always best with me and I don't take the crap. The last time I was brushing her she got a little tense around the butt area and she grabbed my hand the brush in her mouth and I smacked her nose and she thought I was playing! so I had to really smack her snout quite hard and tell her NO! and she got it.It's all fine with me but other people in the house it's not. My partner will not smack her snout or nothing and she continues to do this to him always. I don't know how I can get it through his head that it's not exceptable EVER!? if no one else in this house isn't on board with the training. She stops if I'm in the room but it's getting frustrating.
In obedience classes I took my pup to didn't teach about this unless I specifically asked and everything she told me I have read over and over and like I said before it worked for me and only me. I have to find some way of correcting her without me being the one she identifies as always being the one to doing the correcting, does that make sense?
Sorry again for going on and on There is 2 more things I'm willing to try and I'll tell you which one will work so hopefully I can cure this problem and give you help


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha. When I smack him on te nose he only thinks i'm playing. I'm pretty sure he's not being aggressive. However, he started biting me in the car when I tried to stop him from digging in my seat. Kept pulling him off, he kept biting me. Now there's a dangerous situation there. I don't want to hit him that hard, but I don't know if i'm out of options. Can't do the ignore thing when Im trying to get him off of something. Puppy class in 2 days!


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

I hope obedience classes work for you. They teach sit, stay, down, stand etc... but I know the one I was going to didn't touch on the play biting topic. I guess you can tell them some commands when they do it but mine just continues afterwards. There was also no puppy play time during class, but Dakota has played alot anyway with other dogs and she's the same. Maybe I'm just making one huge worry thing about it and like the other posts above say they will eventually grow out of it. I have a Bernese so she's got a big mouth and she's a large puppy running about
Good luck on your classes and I hope you have a really good trainer


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

dakotajo said:


> I hope obedience classes work for you. They teach sit, stay, down, stand etc... but I know the one I was going to didn't touch on the play biting topic. I guess you can tell them some commands when they do it but mine just continues afterwards. There was also no puppy play time during class, but Dakota has played alot anyway with other dogs and she's the same. Maybe I'm just making one huge worry thing about it and like the other posts above say they will eventually grow out of it. I have a Bernese so she's got a big mouth and she's a large puppy running about
> Good luck on your classes and I hope you have a really good trainer


If they don't it's definitly something i'm going to ask them on the side.


----------



## iSaidNoSprinkles (Apr 4, 2009)

I would like to add that bitter apple (although somewhat effective if I put it on my hand when he's biting it) does not feel too great on a fresh wound. (Kinda tingly.)


----------



## LuvMyLaila (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi. I just wanted to tell you that you are not alone. We got Laila when she was 4 weeks old, because the mother stopped feeding the pups, and the owner of the mother wanted nothing to do with the pups either. My big fear about bite inhabition has been realized, as Laila is a biting freak!

I have tried everything and I can't get her to stop the biting of pant legs, feet, and hands. although I cannot get it to stop, I have been able to get it minimized by taking her for walks and playing with her to tire her out. But when playing with her, I have to remove as much of me from her line of attack as possible. I cannot sit on the floor or I will become her chew toy. 

Thankfully she loves to play fetch, so I can throw the ball repeatidly to tire her out. I have stopped any kind of play that is tug-of-war like. I also got her a bone that is filled with a meaty center that after I am done playing fetch, I can give her to keep her focus on a toy rather then me. 

At times, even the above dont help and she gets herself completely wound up. I have do a combination of three methods to help. First, when she is biting, I close the door to the nearest room, either with her or I inside. She HATES when I close the door and leave her unattended. I wait for her to stop barking, open the door and let her out/in. I do this about 3 times max, as needed. If she still wont stop, I get her leash, take her out to use the bathroom, then bring her back in. If she is showing that she is still going to continue the bad behavior, I tie her leash to something and make her sit, with me in plain view, as I ignore her and maybe put laundry away, do dishes etc. Once she has calmed, I unhook the leash and let her be. If after all this, she is still a carzy monkey, she goes right into the pen, and is there for a good hour. 

I have been doing this method since saturday and am seeing some improvement in her behavior. 

I am worried she will hate her leash, though, so I am hoping to eliminate the leash part from her punishment. Teh only reason I do it is because when she can see me ignoring her, it seems to calm her faster then when she is locked in a room, or downstairs in her pen.


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

we tried bitter apple too..it worked the first few times then the puppy started biting again. but the NILIF training worked like a charm from day 1. u shld really give it a try...its as simple as ignoring the puppy when she/he wants your attention by biting..fold ur arms and look away. i wore rough shoes and workman gloves too . no shoving it away, saying no etc...its all negative attention which your puppy wants. 

when the puppy gets tired of being ignored and ceases biting and moves away to more interesting things...call her/him to you and play with it. when it bites again...move away again and ignore/move to another room for 30 sec. they learn fast.


----------



## LuvMyLaila (Apr 29, 2009)

im_nice1 said:


> we tried bitter apple too..it worked the first few times then the puppy started biting again. but the NILIF training worked like a charm from day 1. u shld really give it a try...its as simple as ignoring the puppy when she/he wants your attention by biting..fold ur arms and look away. i wore rough shoes and workman gloves too . no shoving it away, saying no etc...its all negative attention which your puppy wants.
> 
> when the puppy gets tired of being ignored and ceases biting and moves away to more interesting things...call her/him to you and play with it. when it bites again...move away again and ignore/move to another room for 30 sec. they learn fast.


I read the NILIF thread and it's kind of similar to what I have been doing. My major problems with her and using the method is when she grabs ahold of our pantlegs and will not let go. I have stood still and ignored her upwards of 5 minutes with her not stopping. She likes doing it and if I let her she would do it all day. I want her not to do it, so I have been picking her up, which when I do, she immediately lets go, and thats when I either put her in a room and shut the door, or put her in her pen.

Is the action of me doing so still considered negative attention, and if so, how would I use the NIFIL method to get her to not bite at our legs?


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

We had this problem with Upendi. We would tell her no bite and the fold our arms across our chest and quit playing. It took A WHILE but it finally got through, around four or five months for her. So don't expect a miracle overnight. Also your puppy is only 11 weeks old so play biting is completely NORMAL at that age. One thing I would recommend is getting a puppy play pen so then you can give him time out, but not make him view his crate as punishment.  It's a nice place to put them when you need a break because you can get away from them, but they have a larger area than there kennel to run and it still keeps them out of trouble.


----------

